# best pier and bridge



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

i am trying to find some new fishing spots, i dont have a boat and i was wondering if anyone has been doing good anywhere on bridges or piers p.s. looking for a spot also with a good range of different fish


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

As far as variety P'cola pier has every thing from sailcats and whiting to kings, cobia and the ocasional sailfish. It is expensive to go but compared to a boat its hardly a cost. 

I've done very well at fort pickens, the channel brings spanish, kings, and sharks withing casting range. along with the odd grouper and snapper. there are also drum, sheepshead, flounder and a few fish i lump together as Jacks and grunts. also conia when the times right.

Every where has dead times and somtimes it doesn't matter if you jig a gulp or a shoe you'll get something. hopefully this information helps and I don't sound like a doofus.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

GO to NAVARRE!!! everything IS in NAVARRE!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gulf Shores and Navarre


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Navarre! Bob Sikes! THe occasional sailfish???


----------

